

Illusion of Motion - dedalus
http://paulbakaus.com/tutorials/performance/the-illusion-of-motion/

======
tux1968
What an interesting rabbit hole that was to fall into. Especially the
linked[1] experiment and all the others available there. Makes it obvious that
G-Sync and Freesync tech can't come soon enough.

[1]
[http://www.testufo.com/#test=eyetracking](http://www.testufo.com/#test=eyetracking)

